# STRANGE MANE PLAITING - HORSES THIEVES OR WITCHCRAFT??



## woodlandmoss (16 February 2010)

Hi, Has any body experienced finding strange plaits in their horses manes. I am at a small yard in a Leicestershire village, only 3 horses and a shetland. Two of the horses were found with strange plaits in their manes on Saturday morning (done overnight). One horse was in the field with 2 others, the 2nd one boxed alone on the yard next to owners house.
The police were no help at all, horsewatch (northants) are not sure if it is to do with witchcraft rituals and others tell me the plaits are a marker for horses to be stolen (gypsies)?
Has anyone else had a similar story, do you know anybody who consequently had there horse stolen.
Any inform would be great, we are very worried about what might <font color="red">  </font>  <font color="black">  </font>  happen next. Thankyou


----------



## joy (16 February 2010)

I've got white witches down the road from the field, found a wierd plait in the mares mane also found a dead magpie, squashed and  stone dead by notorious bird killing horse.  No joke she's done for sparrows and chickens so expect to find squashed witch in field.
Actually the plait was self inflicted, I cut it out of the mane and analysed it it was far too complex a thing for a human and was a 'wind' plait.


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 February 2010)

Please, please, please don't encourage the urban myth that says it's witchcraft.
I'm sorry,but as a hedgewitch, I find this attitude very hard to take (please forgive the rant)

No self respecting pagan/witch/wiccan etc would do anything like this. Yes, horses are sacred (epona etc), but plaiting manes of strange horse..... no!

I don't know if they are wind plaits, or 'markings' for theives - bloody hope not, as my lad had one t'other day (not caused by me, I hasten to add!).

Sorry for the rant - I've had one of those days! Bed is a-calling.


----------



## Tormenta (16 February 2010)

I call them witches knots. Our cob keeps getting them with all the winds and bad weather this winter, he had a corker this morning  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Nothing to worry about, it almost looks like it is half plaited but its just whipped and tangled by the wind.


----------



## woodlandmoss (17 February 2010)

Thanks for the replies, but these plaits are not wind knots, they are 2 long twisted pieces of hair plaited down the length of the mane and others added in to make a plaited bulk at the end, DEFINETLY, DEFINETLY plaited. I would much rather have a wind knot/plait believe me.
Also, didnt mean to offend any wicthes reading this, I am just trying to work out why our horses have been plaited by complete stranger in the middle of the night, as I say we are very concerned, I would much rather it be whites witches than thieves, as then no harm will come to these horses if it were white witches that is???


----------



## brighteyes (17 February 2010)

Oh, for the love of Mike...


----------



## woodlandmoss (17 February 2010)

I know, I know, I know ....... It sounds bonkers but what I write is completely true, dearly wish it wasnt. Yes - was very surprised by horsewatches explaination (witch theory).


----------



## PapaFrita (17 February 2010)

Wind plaits/knots often look very complex. I've found a mare with 4 plaits, 2 of each joined at the bottom. However, unless witches and thieves are ALSO in the middle of nowhere in Argentina (incidentally, no horses have EVER been stolen from the place I refer to) then that's all they are; Wind knots.
Wish I'd taken a picture now!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (17 February 2010)

Here we go again.....


----------



## pixi (17 February 2010)

my friend came the other day and the first think her daughters did was plait the manes kids love doing it i see no harm in letting them i use to do it ,but now days if your horse is seen to have a plait all mayhem breaks out the is a obvious difrence between a plait and a ungromed horse try brushing baby oil in your horses manes and tails to stop them knoting up in to (twangles) farie plaits or whateve there called now days


----------



## pixi (17 February 2010)

i did find this thought http://s856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/pixi47?action=view&amp;current=farie.jpg


----------



## Grey_Showjumper (17 February 2010)

how long are the horses manes?
the one in the stable- how open is the stable? does it wear rugs? did you take pictures?


----------



## lhotse (17 February 2010)

YAWN


----------



## fatpiggy (17 February 2010)

This is just an observation of my own and isn't meant to be for or against either theory of these plaits!  I found my mare with a rough plait in her mane a few years ago. It was very loose at the top but "improved" in tightness and "plaitness" further down.  Now, a day or two before, the children who live where I keep her were stroking her and brushing her with me and it is perfectly possible that the oldest child had a go at plaiting one evening after school before I got there!  It did bear a remarkable resemblance to the photos of natural wind tangles that people have posted here. I should add that she has never had one before or since, in the 15 years I've owned her and I have never worried too much about grooming her fully, so a few rats tails in her mane and tail would be normal. If these windplaits are apparently so common, why is her 18 inch mane unaffected year in year out?

As I said - just an observation!


----------



## loopyloop (17 February 2010)

Sorry for the post hijack but....:

http://www.thisisleicestershire.co.uk/ne...il/article.html

Here we go again!


----------



## pixi (17 February 2010)

yeah we hade a posteing like that last year in shropshire star its probally because the person who added this post reported it to the police now its going to cause mayhem in that area


----------



## woodlandmoss (17 February 2010)

Ok, would like to close this post now as this hasnt proved very helpful at all, was just looking for anybody who has had a similar experience, I am relieved that nobody here has reported there horse has been stolen after spotting one of these plaits, hopefully that will be the case for us.
Just looking for a bit of hope. Im not a scare mongerer and never will be. If it had happened to just one of our horses, maybe we could of ignored it but to have two horses appear on the same morning, plaited in the same manner, one in a stable (away from field) and another horse in the field. I dont think you can choose to sit and ignore it if you think your horses are at some sort of risk. Thankyou to the comments which were not sarcastic.


----------



## loopyloop (17 February 2010)

I hope you don't think I was being sarcastic, I've followed the plaiting hysteria that developed on the site, if you do a search on the forum you will see this has been done to death.

It all started/escalated due to press reports and people panicking, I was orginally going to open a new thread with the article in stating here we go again.

But when I came into the board I noticed this thread was active, it would be easier to put it here instead of opening a whole new thread on it.


----------



## _HP_ (17 February 2010)

Do you have a photo of these plaits please so we can see them for ourselves...

Do they look anything like these?


----------



## woodlandmoss (17 February 2010)

Hi, will take a picture &amp; upload to prove that these are plaits done by an individual/s - not wind knots.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 February 2010)

Dont mean to be mean but I really dont think A thief would NOT BE SO STUPID as to WARN you hes going to steal your horse.???????? If you believe this well!!!!!
Theres NO PROOF that the tangles/plaits are to do with theft.
My little mare always gets these plaits and I know they are NOT MADE BY HUMANS as shes untouvhable!!!!!
I really think everyone is blowing it out of proportion now!!


----------



## *hic* (18 February 2010)

As I've said many times before: I have a couple of valuable horses and a couple that are paddock ornament ponies. The valuable horses with their short manes have never been "targetted for theft" by plaiting, whilst my untouchable paddock ornament frequently is.


----------



## HayleyandBob (18 February 2010)

Surely if they were done by horse theives (not saying they are or arnt) then they are not markers as such but more to see how often the horses are checked?


----------



## Zebedee (18 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok, would like to close this post now as this hasnt proved very helpful at all, was just looking for anybody who has had a similar experience, I am relieved that nobody here has reported there horse has been stolen after spotting one of these plaits, hopefully that will be the case for us.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think if you'd  read the many posts on this subject prior to posting a fresh thread on the topic you would have been reassured. Not one horse has been stolen after one of these wind plaits appears. Common sense dictates that it would not be an effective way of 'tagging'. The police will give a crime number &amp; advise on how to improve security to cover themselves, but just becuase they do this doesn't mean a crime has been committed, or that they are unduly concerned.
Hope that's put your mind at rest. 
Please see the other threads for greater detail.


----------



## Tinypony (1 March 2010)

There's a bit of mass-hysteria being created in my area over wind plaits.  It doesn't help anyone really.


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
There's a bit of mass-hysteria being created in my area over wind plaits.  It doesn't help anyone really. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree.It is getting beyond now.Anyone with common sense would know that thieves do not mark your horse before taking it.


----------



## Dubsie (13 March 2010)

As the mother of a 10 year old...they do like plaiting manes or randomly plaiting bits like the middle of the mane or a forelock, are you near a school/place kids hang out?


----------



## Serenity087 (17 March 2010)

Firstly - the user has only got 5 posts, so I suspect she's the same 5-10 posted user who regularly posts about these plaits in order to cause hysteria.

Secondly, I specifically worship the Goddess Epona and I don't even plait my own horse.  So you can shuv the witchcraft ideas where they belong!

Thirdly - not one single theft has been attributed to these plaits.  The one horse who was supposed to have been stolen after plaiting didn't even exist.  I don't care what you say about them definitely being done by individuals, if they aren't windplaits, then you, your horses and their freaking plaits aren't real!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Firstly - the user has only got 5 posts, so I suspect she's the same 5-10 posted user who regularly posts about these plaits in order to cause hysteria.

Secondly, I specifically worship the Goddess Epona and I don't even plait my own horse.  So you can shuv the witchcraft ideas where they belong!

Thirdly - not one single theft has been attributed to these plaits.  The one horse who was supposed to have been stolen after plaiting didn't even exist.  I don't care what you say about them definitely being done by individuals, if they aren't windplaits, then you, your horses and their freaking plaits aren't real!!!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you on everything said.


----------



## KarynK (19 March 2010)

Looking at the figures on the stolen horse register there has been NO increase in the number of horses reported stolen (as opposed to stolen on loan) in the past two years to coincide with the appearance of Eastern Europeans taking pictures or mistaken wind plats.

These figures disprove that either of these scares have anything whatsoever to do with an increase in horse theft.  Were this to be true we would have seen a considerable percentage increase in horse theft from fields countrywide and this has not happened.


----------



## fatpiggy (19 March 2010)

HayleyandBob said:



			Surely if they were done by horse theives (not saying they are or arnt) then they are not markers as such but more to see how often the horses are checked?
		
Click to expand...

I very nearly posted with exactly the same idea - but lost my bottle when the thread got a bit over-excited, shall we say!  Over the years I've seen plenty of horses, especially those that live out 24/7 that most definitely aren't checked every single day. Some as little as once a week.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 March 2010)

I have never known any horses/ponies with wind tanles ( whatever you want to call them)
been stolen.Its total hysteria and is making people paranoid.
Theres no evidence of it being connected with theft.
Wish people would get their facts straight before posting to upset everyone.
Ive said my bit,i'll be quiet now.


----------



## _HP_ (19 March 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			I very nearly posted with exactly the same idea - but lost my bottle when the thread got a bit over-excited, shall we say!  Over the years I've seen plenty of horses, especially those that live out 24/7 that most definitely aren't checked every single day. Some as little as once a week.
		
Click to expand...

I check on my pony twice a day but don't always detangle her mane...

Also, I don't think, without watching all day, that you can really say that you've seen plenty that aren't checked on. I can very easily check on mine without being noticed.


----------



## aduffield (19 March 2010)

I have seen 4 of these plaits that have been cut from horses manes by their owners and every one was man made. Two of them were properly plated and had extra hair twisted around the bottom to hold them in place. One of them was in the mane of a horse which was difficult to catch and nervous around strangers. I don't hold with the horse thief line, but surely the whole point is some ( not all ) of these horses are being messed about with, be it thiefs or prats it should point out the deficiencies in people's security if some-one can get access to your horse without being seen. One of the plaits was on a pony in a walled paddock ( 6ft walls) which the lady has had for 4 years and never before has had a wind plait. She said what bothered her most was who ever did it came through their property not across the fields. It must be better to be vigulant than sorry after the event.


----------



## Limit (19 March 2010)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Limit (19 March 2010)

I recieved a message today via our local horse web site warning of horse thefts in our area  ( Cambridgeshire) by this method. This came after a police visit to stables near Peterborough


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (24 March 2010)

Hi, Re strange horse plaiting and horse thieves etc, this has happened in the northants area. in November  last year. At the same time of this happening 5 yards were broken into, tack rugs etc stolen, not sure if this was a coincidence or not.


----------



## fatpiggy (24 March 2010)

_HP_ said:



			I check on my pony twice a day but don't always detangle her mane...

Also, I don't think, without watching all day, that you can really say that you've seen plenty that aren't checked on. I can very easily check on mine without being noticed.

Click to expand...

Err, well you can when the owner cheerfully admits they don't!


----------



## applecart14 (24 March 2010)

This story is an urban myth which has been spreading through the equine population and gradually gaining credence as the myth is spread.  Over a short period of time the myth  gets misquoted, added to and generally converted into a state of chinese whispers.  There is NO documented proof that horses are stolen to order using this method.

If people are bothered about getting their horses stolen then I suggest they dig into their pockets and pay for their horses to be freezemarked like responsible owners.  People should use a bit of common sense instead of panicking and helping 'push' the myth along to other horse owners.


----------



## Zebedee (24 March 2010)

applecart14 said:



			This story is an urban myth which has been spreading through the equine population and gradually gaining credence as the myth is spread.  Over a short period of time the myth  gets misquoted, added to and generally converted into a state of chinese whispers.  There is NO documented proof that horses are stolen to order using this method.

If people are bothered about getting their horses stolen then I suggest they dig into their pockets and pay for their horses to be freezemarked like responsible owners.  People should use a bit of common sense instead of panicking and helping 'push' the myth along to other horse owners.
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear.


----------



## Serenity087 (24 March 2010)

I am a cheapskate, so I pulled my horses mane.  No sign of any plaits now, so I'm happy to say that she'll never be stolen...

(Disclaimer - whilst both the fact she has had her mane pulled and the fact it is not plaited are true, I'm not that much of an idiot to believe the plait story, so she's under heavy security!)


----------



## SpruceRI (27 March 2010)

And anyway - why would a would-be thief mark a horse so it's owner would notice? [it's marked]

Either he'd steal the one he liked the look of straight away, or he'd tell his mates (steal the chestnut)... he'd cut the fence back to make the theft easier,  not highlight to the owner his intention to steal.


----------



## somethingorother (28 March 2010)

Look, i get why you are all fed up of hearing about this now, i've never felt the need to post on these threads before but have seen many of them. I agree, more often than not they are wind plaits. And out of the few man made ones it's probably kids. 

We know that this is becoming a well known argument and that lots of people out there are now thinking it means theives. But this is clearly a new poster (hence the 5 posts- not that they are a troll who has nothing better to do in life than start mass hysteria under numerous names) who just came on here to find people who might know about it and get some reassurance. So i don't see why some of you are being so nasty and rude. There's no need for it and it only starts another heated debate. 

Just say 'it's wind plaits' and leave it at that if thats what you think.


----------



## DebbieCG (3 April 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Look, i get why you are all fed up of hearing about this now, i've never felt the need to post on these threads before but have seen many of them. I agree, more often than not they are wind plaits. And out of the few man made ones it's probably kids. 

We know that this is becoming a well known argument and that lots of people out there are now thinking it means theives. But this is clearly a new poster (hence the 5 posts- not that they are a troll who has nothing better to do in life than start mass hysteria under numerous names) who just came on here to find people who might know about it and get some reassurance. So i don't see why some of you are being so nasty and rude. There's no need for it and it only starts another heated debate. 

Just say 'it's wind plaits' and leave it at that if thats what you think.
		
Click to expand...

I agree totally with everything you have said, somethingorother.

I happened to see a post about wind plaits back in January and because I wasn't aware of the 'heated' debate about this issue, I actually got caught in the cross-fire of sarcasm (at the time, I was only trying to help the original poster who seemed genuinely concerned).  I try and stay clear of these posts now (until this reply here, when thankfully I read your common sense approach!).  

You may see from previous posts about wind plaits that the forum users that 
refer to 'mass hysteria' etc are always the same posters - they repeat the same things every time and are usually somewhat offensive, blunt and sarcastic.  

After saying I once had my horse stolen, years ago, (and nothing to do with wind plaits but an organised crime) and how it had affected myself and my family, one or two of these posters became extremely unkind.  One poster even said along the lines that if your horse was stolen it was easily replaceable (so why they come on this stolen section is a little strange, if they're not really worried).  They are the poster that time and again comes on these 'wind plait' threads giving their opinion, complaining about it all and thus perpetuating it as well! I can't understand why they bother to reply in the first place and don't just ignore what they believe are 'trolls' starting another wind plait thread.

If you see from reasonable minded Horsewatch type people and groups, they give a common sense approach to this issue of wind tangles or strange mane plaiting.


----------



## peek-a-boo (3 April 2010)

Some time people with to much time and no pony visit animals in the most unlikely of places and have been known to plait mane and tails. ( Please note though plaited horses in a field is not safe) , maybe this is what has happened  here or like has been said before wind plaits I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## alpha1 (3 April 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Look, i get why you are all fed up of hearing about this now, i've never felt the need to post on these threads before but have seen many of them. I agree, more often than not they are wind plaits. And out of the few man made ones it's probably kids. 

We know that this is becoming a well known argument and that lots of people out there are now thinking it means theives. But this is clearly a new poster (hence the 5 posts- not that they are a troll who has nothing better to do in life than start mass hysteria under numerous names) who just came on here to find people who might know about it and get some reassurance. So i don't see why some of you are being so nasty and rude. There's no need for it and it only starts another heated debate. 

Just say 'it's wind plaits' and leave it at that if thats what you think.
		
Click to expand...

Well said somethingorother! This person is obviously distressed, as we all would be if we thought our horses may be in danger, so mean and sarcastic comments are uncalled for.


----------



## Branlly (7 April 2010)

My thoroughbred mare had a plait that started as 3 separate sections, and was definitely plaited by hand. It appeared overnight, whilst she was out in the field with her filly foal last week. A couple of years ago my friends arab mare was in the same field and the same happened to her between spring and summer on several occaissions. No explanation, the RSPCA tell me we are " in a corridor of strangeness" that runs north and south of here. Here being Newark, Notts. No local horsewatch, so I don't know how widespread this is, or if it is a potential problem. When it happened to my friends mare some mares in the area were sexually assaulted, but the police didn't think the 2 things were connected.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (7 April 2010)

It might just be a child who walks past the field sees the horses and wants to stroke and groom them


----------



## Branlly (8 April 2010)

It may well be a horse mad person, horses aren't hurt or upset, but it happens between 22.00 and 6.30 in the morning, there is a footpath runs along the otherside of the fence. If the horses get nervous, I will move them.


----------



## lillith (8 April 2010)

Oh dear, I wonder how many people my horse mad and slightly silly actions as a child frightened. I used to stroke ponies over fences and if left long enough near them would plait bits of their manes aged 7-10 or so as I had no pony of my own and loved them.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (8 April 2010)

lillith said:



			Oh dear, I wonder how many people my horse mad and slightly silly actions as a child frightened. I used to stroke ponies over fences and if left long enough near them would plait bits of their manes aged 7-10 or so as I had no pony of my own and loved them.
		
Click to expand...

exactly what I have done in the past when I was younger


----------



## WhiteHorses (8 April 2010)

We found one in Scooby's mane a few months back, hadn't had one before and he hasn't had one since and he's still here. Most probably nothing to worry about  x


----------



## joolz68 (6 May 2010)

KarynK said:



			Looking at the figures on the stolen horse register there has been NO increase in the number of horses reported stolen (as opposed to stolen on loan) in the past two years to coincide with the appearance of Eastern Europeans taking pictures or mistaken wind plats.

These figures disprove that either of these scares have anything whatsoever to do with an increase in horse theft.  Were this to be true we would have seen a considerable percentage increase in horse theft from fields countrywide and this has not happened.
		
Click to expand...

i know derbyshire horse watch has said look out for braided manes as a taget for hores being selected for theft its worrying x ...maybe its a just a  grooming session weve not yet witnessnesed  hopefully lol x either way til we know the truth its very concerning for all x


----------



## aduffield (7 May 2010)

In Scotland there has been increased interest in mane plaiting and there was a report on the BBC and on local radio. The police have a warning on their web site. Horses have recently gone in Scotland. The main problem is there is no country wide register for stolen horses. Horsewatch is not national there is no horsewatch where I live in powys although they are trying to set up one. Horses have gone missing locally and I only found out by word of mouth no report on internet, no list on stolen horse site. Dyfed- powys had a warning on their site earlier this year. I know someone who had their horse pliated in the field it was 17.2hh in a full neck rug and was by no means an easy horse. Whoever caught it undid the neck of the rug, plaited it and re did the rug was no child and must have been extremely experienced with horses. The pictures on the BBC in Scotland showed what was def. a man made job, not a wind plait. I think the main point to be made here which everyone seems to miss is that if some-one can get access to your horse unobserved and mess with it, then you need to consider your security and / or fencing, as your horses are not as secure as you might think they are.


----------



## *hic* (7 May 2010)

You're right they're brilliant horsemen to be able to catch my uncatchable unrideable elderly Welsh and then to plait him, he's extremely headshy, as well as terrified of strangers. In fact the truly amazing thing is that in order to mark this little elderly plain FREEZEMARKED unrugged boy out for theft they have utterly ignored the three obviously valuable friendly but unmarked horses he's turned out with. 

I firmly believe there are now a number of pranksters out there who enjoy sitting back and watching the hysterics. There are also the windplaits. My lad's look manmade but there is no way on God's earth that anyone managed to catch and plait that pony, nor any reason why he would be chosen over the others. He has windplaits, pure and simple. I take them out every six weeks when the farrier comes. He is SO difficult to catch that the rest of time he stays out with a companion.


----------



## WYorks (17 June 2012)

Just like to make a comment on the above.

Basically our ponies have been bothered by mane plaiting for a good number of years.  I really didn't believe my own mothers reports at first and thought it was the other ponies grooming one another or the wind blowing and tangling the ponies manes.  Time has proven my mum correct, someone most definitely has been plaiting our ponies manes.

Despite several years of vigilance, we haven't caught them yet!  Why ... no disrespected to white witches, druids or similar groups with good intentions of celebrating this wonderful world we live in and the fabulous flora and fauna we all enjoy; but, why someone should want to come along in the middle of the night in all weathers to plait manes I simply can't imagine.  It does appear that this particularly takes place at special seasonal dates and moons; the Spring Equinox being a big event.  It appears manes could have been plaited at the very exact moment this occurs, when the sun rises for example ... beware next time I'll be there too!

All I can say is that if horses are sacred to these groups and involved in their rituals, please come along and make yourself known and get involved caring  sensibly for the horses in an agreed and responsible way.  Creeping around fields at night not only puts fear into our livestock but is also a security risk.

The knots that appear are partly hidden underneath the mane and so complex (I have photos and evidence) that in no way could these have been created by the weather or by the animals themselves.  There are various forms but the most complex involves twisting then joining two strands of mane; then weaving around these strands at the end, looping part of the mane back into the know and then almost sewing in and out a smaller strand of hair to hold everything together.  This knot would serve as a very effective rein for riding bareback as usually at just the right distance, so whether the animals have been ridden as well I'm not sure.  At best after such a visit our ponies are a bit nervous and a little wary and difficult to catch.  At worst (at least as far as it has involved our horses) I believe they have hung onto an ear to keep the pony still whilst they completing the plait.  This made the pony concerned very nervous and took him a good couple of years to get over it.  We couldn't get anywhere near his ears and had huge difficulty putting on a bridle or head collar that went anywhere near his ear.  We had him checked out by the vet and there most certainly was no other cause, so I can only put it down the mischief in the field by our secretive visitors.

Regarding gypsies ... I very much doubt they would have much interest in turning up in people's fields at night in all weathers and plaiting their manes so carefully.  This clearly is some form of ritual and not a matter of marking for theft.  Quad bike theft I can imagine, but complex knotting really can't be their style and nor have we (thankfully) ever had any ponies stolen.

Anyway ... wish there was a proper investigation into this and it wasn't so under cover.  If people with these interests would like to come along and care for horses and plait manes in a kind and secure way which is organised with the owners, this would be better for all concerned and much kinder to the ponies which if they are supposed to be sacred and respected, would more effectively adhere to these beliefs.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 June 2012)

If someone wants  your horse they will just take it no matter what.My cobblet has been missing/stolen 6 weeks ago and he didn't have any plaits!!!!


----------



## Miss L Toe (17 June 2012)

http://www.onestopponyshop.co.uk/superbasket/product/263/Snowswick_Pony_Fleece_-_Pink_Flowers


----------

